# 2017 Monthly Book Discussion ~ Interest?



## WIBackpacker

Tis the season of cold, snow, ice, shovels.... and books. :nerd: At least, for some of us northern types. 

Would anyone be interested in having a monthly discussion of a pre-selected book? The first book could be selected for January reading, and a new thread would be opened the first week of February to discuss, repeat, repeat. With Kindle, Audible and Thriftbooks.com it's super cheap and easy to get ahold of just about any book in the world.

The subject matter would, of course, be related in some way to GSDs, working dogs, dog politics, dog culture, fictional books dogs, training methods, etc. 

It might give us some interesting content to discuss.... Please respond if you're interested, if there are a handful of people I'll build a poll to choose the first title.

Cheers!


----------



## wolfy dog

yes, good idea.


----------



## newlie

WIBackpacker said:


> Tis the season of cold, snow, ice, shovels.... and books. :nerd: At least, for some of us northern types.
> 
> Would anyone be interested in having a monthly discussion of a pre-selected book? The first book could be selected for January reading, and a new thread would be opened the first week of February to discuss, repeat, repeat. With Kindle, Audible and Thriftbooks.com it's super cheap and easy to get ahold of just about any book in the world.
> 
> The subject matter would, of course, be related in some way to GSDs, working dogs, dog politics, dog culture, fictional books dogs, training methods, etc.
> 
> It might give us some interesting content to discuss.... Please respond if you're interested, if there are a handful of people I'll build a poll to choose the first title.
> 
> Cheers!


I would be interested, I love to read. Question, though, does it have to be limited to GSD's or even dogs? Or could it be just any book that someone enjoys or finds interesting? Maybe take turns picking a selection so everybody has a chance? I am always on the lookout for good books and I get some of the best ideas from other people who also love to read...


----------



## WIBackpacker

newlie said:


> I would be interested, I love to read. Question, though, does it have to be limited to GSD's or even dogs? Or could it be just any book that someone enjoys or finds interesting? Maybe take turns picking a selection so everybody has a chance? I am always on the lookout for good books and I get some of the best ideas from other people who also love to read...


I'm open to whatever most people prefer - I just figured I'll be the catalyst and try and get this off the ground  I also love to read, my house is full of books. Since dogs are what we all have in common, maybe we can start there and see where things go in the coming months?

What I was thinking (for simplicity, organization, and some element of democracy) - anyone who would like to recommend a book for consideration, please do - I'll consolidate the list into one poll. Whichever book receives the most votes will be the choice for the month.


----------



## newlie

WIBackpacker said:


> I'm open to whatever most people prefer - I just figured I'll be the catalyst and try and get this off the ground  I also love to read, my house is full of books. Since dogs are what we all have in common, maybe we can start there and see where things go in the coming months?
> 
> What I was thinking (for simplicity, organization, and some element of democracy) - anyone who would like to recommend a book for consideration, please do - I'll consolidate the list into one poll. Whichever book receives the most votes will be the choice for the month.


Great idea!


----------



## wolfy dog

Ok, one of my all time favorite books of mine is Merle's Door, unless everyone has already read it. Another one is about a Coyote, named Charlie, raised by a young woman in WY but I don't remember the title. Some of us don't have Kindle (me) and need some time ahead to get the book itself in our hands.


----------



## WIBackpacker

wolfy dog said:


> Ok, one of my all time favorite books of mine is Merle's Door, unless everyone has already read it. Another one is about a Coyote, named Charlie, raised by a young woman in WY but I don't remember the title. Some of us don't have Kindle (me) and need some time ahead to get the book itself in our hands.


Shreve Stockton's "Daily Coyote", which is on my bookshelf as well. Thumbs up.

So we have our first few recommendations, hopefully a few more of you are interested as well:

- Ted Kerasote's "Merle's Door" (wolfy dog)

- Shreve Stockton's "The Daily Coyote" (wolfy dog)

- Jon Katz's "The New Work of Dogs" < love him or hate him, this book by Katz directly relates to some threads we've had recently

- Garth Stein's "The Art of Racing in the Rain" < one of my all time favorite books, life and loss through the eyes of a dog


----------



## BrodyRoo

I would be interested, particularly if dogs are a unifying theme. My recommendation:

A Dog's Purpose


----------



## carmspack

Love the idea .

Love the Daily Coyote and love The Art of Racing in the Rain.


----------



## newlie

I will have to go home and search out all my dog books! I loved The Art of Racing in the Rain and I know I read Merle's Door, but I can't place it.


----------



## CatChandler

I would be interested!

One of my favorites is Dogtripping by David Rosenfelt. Reading about his 25-dog cross country adventure makes me feel like a sane and reasonable human being.


----------



## Bramble

I would be interested! Sound fun!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

Will there be cookies and hot chocolate? I can only participate, if there will be cookies and hot chocolate.


----------



## WIBackpacker

Stevenzachsmom said:


> Will there be cookies and hot chocolate? I can only participate, if there will be cookies and hot chocolate.


Strong coffee, wine, and fine cheeses. I promise, it isn't as awful as it sounds.

Exciting to see more interest! Looks like we can make this happen. Potential books #5 and 6 for January:

- W. Cameron's "A Dog's Purpose: A Novel for Humans" (BrodyRoo)

- David Rosenfelt's "Dogtripping: 25 Rescues, 11 Volunteers, and 3 RVs on Our Canine Cross-Country Adventure" (CatChandler)


----------



## Casto

Im down. I have all the books listed except "Dogtripping" Let me know when the vote is.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

WIBackpacker said:


> *Strong coffee, wine, and fine cheeses.* I promise, it isn't as awful as it sounds.
> 
> Exciting to see more interest! Looks like we can make this happen. Potential books #5 and 6 for January:
> 
> - W. Cameron's "A Dog's Purpose: A Novel for Humans" (BrodyRoo)
> 
> - David Rosenfelt's "Dogtripping: 25 Rescues, 11 Volunteers, and 3 RVs on Our Canine Cross-Country Adventure" (CatChandler)


Bu,Bu,But - that's not cookies and hot chocolate. And whipped cream. I have to have whipped cream on my hot chocolate.


----------



## Jack's Dad

Stevenzachsmom said:


> Bu,Bu,But - that's not cookies and hot chocolate. And whipped cream. I have to have whipped cream on my hot chocolate.


Whatever Jan said because I agree with everything Jan says. :smile2:​


----------



## ksotto333

I'm interested also. And I like dark chocolate


----------



## wolfstraum

I usually don't read dog books because they often upset me when the dog gets hurt or there is too much stupid stuff in them!    Or too preachy!
I like to be entertained ! But I do read alot of books wiht horse themes.....

so I would like to be on board - but ambivalent!  


Lee


----------



## Muskeg

Very interested, great suggestions so far. 

A suggestion to add, though not about a dog, I find it relevant to animal-human relationship and animal intelligence.

"Wesley the Owl" by Stacy O'Brien. One of my favorites. I just re-read it and it was as good as ever.


----------



## WIBackpacker

wolfstraum said:


> I usually don't read dog books because they often upset me when the dog gets hurt or there is too much stupid stuff in them!    Or too preachy!
> I like to be entertained ! But I do read alot of books wiht horse themes.....
> 
> so I would like to be on board - but ambivalent!
> 
> 
> Lee


In Lee's honor, we will open with a cheerful January discussion of "Old Yeller", an uplifting February of "Marley and Me", and a joyful March featuring "Where the Red Fern Grows". ?

We can all sob hopelessly into our coffee mugs (or whatever sugary chocolate syrupy concoctions you love most).


----------



## Muskeg

Sounds like a hoot (ha ha).


----------



## WIBackpacker

Muskeg said:


> Sounds like a hoot (ha ha).


It's very pun-y because Amazon has been recommending "Wesley..." to me for several months. Perfect timing!


----------



## Muskeg

"To Build a Fire" by Jack London, is a super fun read, too. Add it to the list.

Edit to add sarcastic tone...


----------



## WIBackpacker

Muskeg said:


> "To Build a Fire" by Jack London, is a super fun read, too. Add it to the list.
> 
> Edit to add sarcastic tone...


.... and to top it all off, we can gather round a fire and read "Into the Wild" together.


----------



## wolfstraum

WIBackpacker said:


> In Lee's honor, we will open with a cheerful January discussion of "Old Yeller", an uplifting February of "Marley and Me", and a joyful March featuring "Where the Red Fern Grows". ?
> 
> We can all sob hopelessly into our coffee mugs (or whatever sugary chocolate syrupy concoctions you love most).


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


Walt Disney was a SADIST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I have never watched Old Yeller, Bambi or any of those movies after the first time!!!!!!!!!!! I saw Old Yeller 50+ years ago and still can see that kid sticking the gun into the gabs in the corn crib to shoot him...........it horrified me......


Lee


----------



## kelbonc

This is a great idea!! Count me in. 

I found Kari Neumeyer's "Bark and Lunge" a good read.


----------



## wolfy dog

Just to double check: Old Yeller for Jan?


----------



## WIBackpacker

wolfy dog said:


> Just to double check: Old Yeller for Jan?


My bad, I don't want to start a riot (or a river of tears). 

I will leave this post open for more ideas for a few days and then post/link to a poll next week.


----------



## Jayfeather

Ooh, I love books!! Count me in! I also have a recommendation, though it's about wolves, not dogs: The Wolves of Time by William Horwood. Fantastic book.
I had to read Old Yeller in school once, and it was soo sad... I would need a lot of hot chocolate for that...


----------



## WIBackpacker

January reading / February discussion choices #7 through 9:

Stacey O'Brien's "Wesley the Owl: The Remarkable Love Story of an Owl and His Girl" (Muskeg)

Kari Neumeyer's "Bark and Lunge: Saving My Dog from Training Mistakes" (kelbonc)

William Horwood's "The Wolves of Time" (Jayfeather) Which looks to be a three part series.

--------------
Any more takers?


----------



## WIBackpacker

Poll is posted, vote away ~ 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/take-poll/678098-poll-january-book-discussion-vote-12-31-a.html


----------



## newlie

Wi, it says at the bottom "You may not vote on this poll" so I am not sure if I am missing something?


----------



## WIBackpacker

Updated, we have our January poll winner. 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/8261914-post9.html


----------



## Heartandsoul

Just this morning I finished reading Merle's Door so I thought I would bring up this older thread. I love to read but hadn't read an actual book in a while. Now I remember why; whether the ending is happy or sad, I just hate coming to the end. The characters would just come to life in my minds eye and endings are like saying good bye to them.

I was telling dh about the book and it brought us back to our first dog as a married couple. Tucker was from an oops litter where dam was a smallish delicate boned pure bred Golden Retriever and sire was a very large black dog. Tucker took after his sire. We have had 3 dogs and on our fourth with my boy but of all four, Tucker had by far the most freedom and probably the most enriching life according to how the Author of the book explains it in dog terms.

Like Merle, Tuck made his rounds n the neighborhood but we didn't realize to what extent until close to his passing and like Merle, he had his doggy friends. I'll never forget the day Jake who hadn't been around for ages and we thought he had passed on came into the yard and he and Tuck stood still while touching nose and muzzle for a good 20-30 seconds and then without looking back, trotted away. It was a private easy moment between the two and it was at Tucks end stage with lymphoma. We never saw Jake again and Tuck passed within a month of that moment. I really think Jake broke loose from confinement just to say good bye.

I don't think that I've ever read a book twice but will probably pick this one back up in a year or so. Oh, I also thought it cool that Ted learned from Merle the different in scent strength between the back hooves and front hooves of the wild sheep thus the ability for Merle to determine direction the sheep were going when the tracks were all over the place. Also have to see if my boy raises his head, opens his mouth and curls his lip during nose works. I forget the name of the organ in the mouth that helps with scenting but Merle did it and Ted explained it (definitely have to read the book again)

If you've read the book, feel free to jump in with your own thoughts


----------



## car2ner

I listened to the audio version of Merle's door. I loved the way the author spoke for Merle without it becoming, too weird. And the dog laugh was very cool. 

The ending drove me nuts. I would not have expected Merle to go through all of that but then again, I'm not the one who lived with the dog or watched him day in and day out.


----------



## Jenny720

Looking for something to read will have to check it out. Just finished the lying game by Ruth ware - great book!


----------



## dogma13

I read it a few years back and really enjoyed it but the end was unsettling.There was a second book about his next dog he acquired after a long search that was interesting in how he noted how different their individual personalities were.
I agree with Heartandsoul about missing the characters in books that become so real to meA series I enjoy(not dog related)is John Sanford's Prey series.Excellent believable characters that carry on from book to book.


----------

